# HELP placenta hanging out?



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Our goat kidded 24 hours ago and her placenta is still hanging. I'm afraid to pull it. I haven't taken her temp but she won't eat and she has barely given any milk. Any ideas? is there a way to deal with this herbally? I just really need help so the sooner the better.:help:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes do NOT pull it.
Give her some warm molasses water or electroytes in water.
Have kids nursed? This will help her. Milk production hasnt _really_ started yet, do keep us updated.
B complex will help get her appetite going.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am no pro, but a few ideas that come to mind...

Take her temp, if she's not eating something is wrong. Check for infection, and IMO I'd start her on antibiotics since it's been 24hr. especially if it's been hanging out that long, don't want infection settling.

Did you give her Selenium E gel or Bo-Se? I've heard that sometimes they don't drop their placenta like they should if they are selenium deficient.

Did you worm her after kidding?

I'd give her a shot of B-Complex to help get her rumen going, and give her some probios as well as the antibiotic <PenicillinG is usually the choice>. 
I would act quickly and if she gets worse I'd get a vet involved ASAP to give her a look over.

---> what Nancy said lol

I hope your doe gets to feeling better


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

we are bottle feeding her kid. She is a terrible mom. we are taking her temp right now. we havn't given her anything but grain. we did not worm her. where would we get the B complex shot? we are thinking about getting the vet involved but we wanted to take her temp first. where would you get the probiotic? and antibiotic? I am really new to the medical stuff.


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Tractor supply and co-op have probios, antibiotics and b-complex. She may be needing a oxytocin shot from the vet to get the placenta out.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

No worries we all start out somewhere 

Probiotics, penicillin G <antibiotic>, and Vitamin B-Complex can all be purchased at your local farm store or Tractor Supply Co. Probiotics is given orally.
It will come in a tube. Or if you have a Tractor Supply Co. you can get goat probiotic powder and put it in a syringe w/some water and drench her with it <put it down her throat gently, slowly so she swallows it>. 
Penicillin and B-Complex are injections, so you'd have to get needles and syringes.

If you plan to keep goats, these are all things I would always keep on hand, I use these items in the medicine box more than others.

Is she mean to her baby? Doesn't care about it? Has she ever kidded before? I have heard of first time mom's and does who had their kids pulled in previous pregnancies who never got a kid to clean and nurse being afraid of them and wanting to butt them away.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

you usually want to give oxytocin within the first 24 hrs. at this stage i would tie a wet dishcloth to it and put her on a strong course of antibiotics. 

if she isnt eating thats not a good sign and ots not due to retained placenta. is there any chance she may have retained a kid? 

i would give her some warm molasses water, calcium, probiotics. b complex never hurts. good quality hay. he needs to be eating. 

i woulddefinitely suggest getting a vet or experienced goat person on board.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

she isn't mean to it she just won't let it nurse. She started eating and drinking last night. she didn't have a fever. We will get someone involved the problem is that oru nearest experienced goat person is an hour away and we don't have a very close vet eather. I will go check on her this mroning.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Get the vet out and check for any further kids. Just had a friend who ended up with a dead kid still inside and that was why the placenta was still there. I was over and saw the doe, I would have sworn she had no more in there. So the lesson that I learned was that you need to go in and check.


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

well the placenta is gone now. I don't really want to check if there is a kid but I guess we might. she doesn't have a temp and is eating and drinking and acting like herself


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

Thank you all for the support. She is doing well and in good health. her one kid is about the size of our kids that were born two weeks ago.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Glad to hear things worked out well. Wow that's great size on the one, I'd have to go back a page- if she had more than one just be sure the smaller one gets to eat.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

You can always bounce her to find out if she has more kids in there. Glad everything is ok now!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Same situation here vet said light traction any resustance stop try again a few hours later

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Keep milking her, that will cause the body to release oxytocin, which causes contractions. The more you milk her, the more oxytocin her body will release. Or get some oxytocin from the vet. 

Try giving her calcium. Sometimes low calcium will cause retained placenta.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Not all Feed-Stores carry these items.
I just called the only one we have here, and they have Penicilin, and Probiotics. 
No Bo-Se
No Selenium E Gel
No Vitamin B Complex...

They are clueless what they even are! Urgh!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Abra said:


> Not all Feed-Stores carry these items.
> I just called the only one we have here, and they have Penicilin, and Probiotics.
> No Bo-Se
> No Selenium E Gel
> ...


U can get vit e and b from the human store just crush then and mix with yogurt or put in a syringe. With syrup and molasses and corn oil my girl loves this!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

jennnaragsdale said:


> U can get vit e and b from the human store just crush then and mix with yogurt or put in a syringe. With syrup and molasses and corn oil my girl loves this!


AWESOME! Thank you SO much!!!!


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

No problem I'm still new but after this last week I feel like an expert ha! Hope it helps do u have her in antibiotics?

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

I do not have her on antibiotics. I'm pretty sure there was only a single birth. I have been milking her and she is giving about a quart and 1\2 to two quarts. her baby is doing great. I think I will try crushing up vitamens and try adding them to the things I feed her.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

You should start her on some infection will kick in if you dont

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

A friend of ours who is pretty experience said that if there immune system is down it can cause more harm than good. I will start her on some natural disinfectatans though


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok so im not going to say much here otherwise it is going to turn into a conventional vs natural therapies debate. 

Antibiotics are recommended for retained.placenta as it commonly leads to metritis (uterine infection). 

If you choose not to give antibiotics, that is your choice. However if so i siggest you pay close attention to the discharge from her vulva and note the colour, texture and smell. Hopefully you have cared for.does post kidding before so you know what the normal post kidding discharge is. If there is metritis te discharge will be light brown, greenish, yellowish and/or white, not the nice dark reddy brown which is normal. It tends to be thick and sticky. And will have a foul smell. If any of these signs are present she MUST have antibiotics. The other thing is that metritis pften doesnt present with all these classic signs, and i have had does just appear a bit "off" in the weeks and months after kidding or that didnt want to lut on weight, that were battling metritis. 

And just so you know where i am coming from, i am not strictly a conventional medicine person. I try to raise my goats naturally without antibiotics, chemicals and hormones unless it is necessary. Metritis is one of those times when i feel it is necessary. Left untreated it can seriously affect hwr fertility and i have actually lost cows to it as well. 

Good luck!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree with Keren ... best of luck :hug:


----------



## katie (Dec 3, 2012)

alright her discharge is a light yellow color. most of my other goats have had bloody discharge afterwards. I haven't been smelling anything but I will talk to my mom about giving antibiotics and we will come to a conclusion.


----------

